

Prismatic's Global Newsfeed - siavosh
http://blog.getprismatic.com/blog/2012/5/11/prismatics-global-newsfeed-1.html

======
bradfordcross
Hi All,

Jason spent a lot of time recently to make our Global Newsfeed pretty solid.
We wrestle with the right balance between Google News (which we feel is not
really updated for the social internet) and most popular news from social
networks (which we feel lacks the right topical focus that one would expect
from a global news frontpage).

We'd love to get feedback from the HN community. Read the post and follow the
links to check out the global newsfeed and fill out the quick survey with your
thoughts.

~~~
bravura
My feedback: The survey link shouldn't be buried under "what you think". I
would gladly take a survey of yours, but I thought that would be an email or
contact us link.

~~~
w01fe
Good point, thanks. I edited the post, and here's a direct link to the survey
for anyone who missed it:

[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dGRzR2d...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dGRzR2dhN2NQUDYwTnZEUERUcUMyeEE6MQ)

------
PaulHoule
Wow!

I've seen many similar things in alpha testing, but this is the first one that
really works.

------
raju
I get a 404 - Here is a link that works
[http://blog.getprismatic.com/blog/2012/5/11/prismatics-
globa...](http://blog.getprismatic.com/blog/2012/5/11/prismatics-global-
newsfeed.html)

~~~
w01fe
Oops -- think I broke it when I changed the survey link text. Think it's fixed
now, thanks for posting.

------
aviv
Great functionality, I look forward to an invite. After I finished getting up
to date with the day's event I enjoyed even more your prismatic.js file. Very
solid work.

------
newman314
Lots of stuff showing up as block per RequestPolicy.

You should cache your icon usage instead of calling out to the source sites.

------
cpeterso
Why does Prismatic need permission to update my Twitter profile or post tweets
for me?

~~~
w01fe
Post tweets: so you can share from the app. Update profile: We don't do it,
but Twitter only has 3 discrete permission levels (read, read/write,
read/write/DM).

We never write to your Twitter account unless you explicitly ask us to.

